# Treasurer for national school. Anyone know of Bookkeeping Software for Schools



## cjocall (24 Oct 2010)

I am treasurer for my kids national school and am looking to get a new Book-keeping/Admin software for them to put all their accounts on. 

Do anyone know of any specific software designed for schools in Ireland?  What do other schools use?  

We are currently using an Excel spreadsheet which is not very satisfactory.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Oct 2010)

There's an excel based one called 'Airgead Bunscoile' which was developed under the aegis of IPPN.

Your Principal should know all about it.


----------



## DB74 (25 Oct 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> There's an excel based one called 'Airgead Bunscoile' which was developed under the aegis of IPPN.
> 
> Your Principal should know all about it.


 
The problem with this is that there are errors in it (formats of certain cells etc) and you can't fix them because you don't have the password


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Oct 2010)

In my school we just use an excel based system that we set up ourselves.

Accountant (external to the school) gets all the material including the excel doc on disc at the end of the year so that he can audit accounts (not mandatory in our neck of the woods but we do it anyway).

I'd heard of problems with the early versions of Airgead Bunscoile but I thought the kinks had been ironed out in the later versions ... worth checking/asking about anyway.


----------



## DB74 (25 Oct 2010)

Thanks for that Paddy

Must check with the Dept - maybe the schools we use haven't got the updated spreadsheet


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Oct 2010)

Airgead Bunscolie wasn't a DES initiative.

It was brought to life by the IPPN (Irish Primary Principals' Network).

Their contact numbers are 1890 21 22 23 or 021 4524925


----------



## Complainer (8 Nov 2010)

cjocall said:


> I am treasurer for my kids national school


Just curious - Are you a teacher, or a parent helping out in this role? Are you on the Board of Management?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Nov 2010)

To be Treasurer they'd have to be a member of the BOM ... a teachers' rep or a parents' rep or a Bishop's rep (if he is the Patron) or a rep of the community.


----------

